

Innovative technology for speed reading on wearable tech screens - snissn
http://www.businessinsider.com/spritz-speed-reading-gifs-2014-2

======
snissn
Their website also has a cool demo:
[http://www.spritzinc.com/](http://www.spritzinc.com/)

And one of their promotional photos implies that it would work on google glass
as well.

